# Liquid or air cooling?



## see3peeoh (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi, I'am considering upgrading my CPU,GPU & Southbridge cooling, i have some ideas for air cooling but keep thinking mybe i should go for liquid cooling, is water cooling more effective? if so:is it worth the trouble? (not to mention the risk) I use my computer mainly for gaming, and i have began doing a little overclocking.(i would like to take the OC'ing further) Thx appreciate any insight.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

for new people, water coling is real daunting, not to mention it's not the cheapest form of cooling. 

I assume you meant northbridge? The southbridge just does HDD I/O that i know of, doesnt usually get warm.

normally you can OC a fair amount on air, depending on conditions.


----------



## see3peeoh (Dec 8, 2008)

Thx very much, actually i meant both the North & Southbridges (if i see a heatsink: i strap a fan on it) lol.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

umm actually many people do like to have a block on the southbridge. not needed for overclocking, but still nice to have everything cooled well. and yes it is much better, much quieter, and as soon as you get a base system it is fairly easy to upgrade. risk wise, just take your time and dont rush through everything. it would be more important to have an amazing clocking motherboard and ram, but you already have that, watercooling is next (then phase)


----------



## see3peeoh (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks for the advice, by phase do you mean peltier cooling? if yes then surely that is where things start getting expensive. well truth be said my RAM could do with an upgrade in terms of quality. just as a matter of interest:my intel E4600 2.4ghz clocks fine for my gaming to 2.7ghz, i have taken it to 2.9ghz but not very stable. to what extent then could upgrading my cooling contribute to achieving a higher overclock? (2.9ghz was done by also upping my voltages) please excuse me but i have zero experience.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

you could get quite a bit. the reason you need more cooling is that the more volts = the more power = the more watts needed = more heat. but you will also get much higher overclocks. with that chip, you could expect around 3.4+ overclock with proper cooling and motherboard

and i meant phase change cooling. $500+


----------



## see3peeoh (Dec 8, 2008)

i see, well thanks again.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

im just wondering, but how much do you want to spend on watercooling? a decent setup is about $300 or so


----------



## Valdeam (Nov 24, 2008)

My first watercooling setup cost me about 400 bucks in the end with everything needed.
Was it worth it? HELL YES.

Valdeam


----------



## see3peeoh (Dec 8, 2008)

Well, Zalman reserator 1 V2 (fanless)-2300 Rand = $231,any idea if this system is any good? assuming i went the liquid route, could it make the difference between a stable 2.75Ghz & a stable 3.4Ghz? (if my chip isn't a dud)


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

the zalman will work but not for overclocking. i would build your own personal system to fit your needs. and a good system should get to that and beyond


----------



## see3peeoh (Dec 8, 2008)

Well i have decided to go with air, i have purchased a coolermaster Centurion 590 case, with 8x 120mm fan mountings, 1x80mmx80mmx15mm mounting for the rear of the cpu, coupled with an upgrade of the cpu fan as well as the gpu,i think this should put me in pretty good shape. i thank you for your time


----------

